# Adobe Premiere Pro: Rendering dauert mehrere Stunden!



## everydayLIZ (28. Mai 2016)

Hallöchen :p

Ich habe folgendes Problem...
Das Rendern mit Adobe Premiere Pro dauert bei einem 10 Minuten Video so 7-10 STUNDEN! Das kann doch nicht sein?!

Nun will ich natürlich, dass das schneller läuft. 1 Stunde ist schon sehr lang für ein 10 Minuten Video, damit wäre ich aber schon mehr als glücklich. Wer wartet denn 10 Stunden?! Cangry

Premiere fasst zusammen:
Quelldatei: 1920x1080 (1,0), 59,93 fps, Progressiv, 49000Hz, Stereo
Ausgabedatei: 1920x1080, 60 fps, Progressiv, VBR 2 Durchgänge, Ziel 8.00 Mbps, Max. 8.00 Mbps, AAC, 192 KBit/s, 48 kHz, Stereo

Dateigröße beträgt 595 MB in diesem Fall. Videolänge 10:09 Minuten und Geschätzte Renderzeit: 10:15:22 (Std:Min:Sek) ...
Natürlich im H.264 exportiert!
CPU-Auslastung liegt bei 80-100% und an Arbeitsspeicher werden nur ca. 6 GB genutzt - obwohl ich Premiere 13GB zur Verfügung gestellt habe!
Vorher hatte ich immer 50 fps genutzt, selbes Spiel. Bei 24 fps war es vielleicht eine Stunde weniger. Also auch egal - ich möchte bei 60 nun bleiben aufgrund der Wirkung im Video.

Folgendes habe ich in meinem PC verbaut:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4570 (3.20 GHz -> Turbo-Takt von 3,6 GHz, 4 Kerne)
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 (2x 8GB)
Grafikkarte: ASUS GeForce GTX 660
Motherboard: MSI H87-G41 PC MATE
Festplatten: WD Green 2TB, WD Black 2 TB, Crucial 120 GB SSD
System: Windows 7, 64 Bit

Premiere habe ich nun auf der WD Black - hat nichts verändert.

An was kann es liegen, dass es so lang dauert? Passt irgendeine Komponente davon nicht?

Ich verzweilfe schon langsam... wenn euch irgendeine Info fehlt, fragt einfach nach 


Liebste Grüße, Alex. Danke im Voraus für jeden Hilfe!


----------



## type_o (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Adobe Premiere Pro: Rendering dauert mehrere Stunden! Bitte um dringende HILFE!*

Programme zur Bild- und Videobearbeitung profitieren stark von hoher Prozessorleistung! D.h. für dich: kauf dir einen Xenon oder I7 für deinen Sockel! 
Auch eine größere SSD, auf der das Prorgamm, Quell- und Ausgabedatei sind, machen das ganze schneller!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Adobe Premiere Pro: Rendering dauert mehrere Stunden! Bitte um dringende HILFE!*

Die Quell- und Zieldatei liegen aber nicht auf demselben Laufwerk, oder?


----------



## Gimmick (28. Mai 2016)

Was machst du denn mit dem Video?

Einfaches Zuschneiden oder werden auch Effekte erzeugt? Wie ändert sich die Zeit wenn du unkomprimiert ausgibst?


----------



## everydayLIZ (28. Mai 2016)

Doch doch! Das Programm und alle Dateien mit denen ich arbeite liegen auf dem selben Laufwerk, der WD Black.


----------



## everydayLIZ (28. Mai 2016)

Ich schneide zu, füge 2 Audiospuren hinzu - eine für die Hintergrundmusik, eine für (in dem Fall) zwei kurze Piep-Töne - und hab noch 3 Videodateien die über das Hauptvideo drübergefügt sind in einer zusätzlichen Videospur für Detailaufnahmen. Dann für die Endcard noch 3 Bilder. Mehr nicht. Ohne tamtam.

Im Format AVI (Unkomprimiert) ist die geschätzte Zeit bei 45 Minuten... woran liegt das?


----------



## Gimmick (28. Mai 2016)

everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Ich schneide zu, füge 2 Audiospuren hinzu - eine für die Hintergrundmusik, eine für (in dem Fall) zwei kurze Piep-Töne - und hab noch 3 Videodateien die über das Hauptvideo drübergefügt sind in einer zusätzlichen Videospur für Detailaufnahmen. Dann für die Endcard noch 3 Bilder. Mehr nicht. Ohne tamtam.
> 
> Im Format AVI (Unkomprimiert) ist die geschätzte Zeit bei 45 Minuten... woran liegt das?



Woran das liegt weiß ich nicht, habe kein Adobe Premiere. Ich hab nur jetzt häufiger mal gelesen, dass das Kodieren manchmal(?) sehr lange dauert. 

Als Vergleich könntest du die Datei mal unkomprimiert rendern und dann mit einer anderen Software wie HandBrake: Open Source Video Transcoder umwandeln. Das ist halt ein Arbeitsschritt mehr, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Suiten wie Vegas, Premiere, AfterEffects etc. keine so umfangreichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten haben was den Enkoder angeht.

Und ich denke um Gewissheit zu bekomen ob es überhaupt einen Unterschied macht wäre ein Vergleich mit Handbrake sinnvoll.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2016)

Es wäre auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, wenn dann Quell und Zieldatei auf verschiedenen Laufwerken liegen.

Außerdem wäre eine Encodierung über Quicksync mit Hilfe der iGPU deutlich schneller.


----------



## everydayLIZ (28. Mai 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wäre auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, wenn dann Quell und Zieldatei auf verschiedenen Laufwerken liegen.
> 
> Außerdem wäre eine Encodierung über Quicksync mit Hilfe der iGPU deutlich schneller.



Aus welchem Grund wäre das sinnvoll? Und wozu dann encodieren?


----------



## everydayLIZ (28. Mai 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Woran das liegt weiß ich nicht, habe kein Adobe Premiere. Ich hab nur jetzt häufiger mal gelesen, dass das Kodieren manchmal(?) sehr lange dauert.



Ich wollte es gerade vergleichen, allerdings kann ich unkomprimiert nicht die Größe 1920x1080 wählen, sondern maximal nur 720p und das ist mir zu wenig.


----------



## Gimmick (28. Mai 2016)

everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Ich wollte es gerade vergleichen, allerdings kann ich unkomprimiert nicht die Größe 1920x1080 wählen, sondern maximal nur 720p und das ist mir zu wenig.



Das liegt wahrscheinlich am Container.

Versuch statt AVI(uncompressed) mal

Format: Quicktime

Codec: Uncompressed YUV 8bit

60fps


----------



## everydayLIZ (28. Mai 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Das liegt wahrscheinlich am Container.
> 
> Versuch statt AVI(uncompressed) mal
> 
> ...



Hab trotzdem mal AVI gemacht und es kamen 74GB dabei raus... wird Quicktime am Ende genau so groß?  damit dauert es mit dem konvertieren dann wieder genauso lang wie das Ursprungsproblem...


----------



## Gimmick (28. Mai 2016)

everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Hab trotzdem mal AVI gemacht und es kamen 74GB dabei raus... wird Quicktime am Ende genau so groß?  damit dauert es mit dem konvertieren dann wieder genauso lang wie das Ursprungsproblem...



Da die AVI Datei nur in 720p war wird das Quicktime Video in 1080p noch größer. Das macht aber nichts, die Dateigröße hat keinen Einfluss auf die Enkoderzeit. Es geht nur darum zu testen, ob andere Enkoder-Programme auch so langsam sind.

Das unkomprimierte Video kann danach ja wieder gelöscht werden.

Edit: Ich hatte vor einer Weile mal die Gelegenheit Astronomie-Aufnahmen mit einem relativ Großen Teleskop zu machen. Die Aufnahmen hatte ich dann in Photoshop, AfterEffects und diversen anderen Programmen bearbeitet und erstmal unkomprimiert gespeichert - die Datei war auch ~150GB groß. Das Encoding in Handbrake ging aber unabhängig davon in gewohnter Geschwindigkeit und so hat man noch die Möglicheit diverse feineinstelungen beim H264 Enkoder vorzunehmen. 
Ich mach das eigentlich immer so, weil die Exportfunktionen in Suiten für mich immer irgendwie komisch sind


----------



## everydayLIZ (28. Mai 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Da die AVI Datei nur in 720p war wird das Quicktime Video in 1080p noch größer. Das macht aber nichts, die Dateigröße hat keinen Einfluss auf die Enkoderzeit. Es geht nur darum zu testen, ob andere Enkoder-Programme auch so langsam sind.
> 
> Das unkomprimierte Video kann danach ja wieder gelöscht werden.



Für die AVI Datei wollte er bisschen länger als 3 Stunden brauchen, also deutlich schneller im Vergleich.


----------



## Gimmick (28. Mai 2016)

everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Für die AVI Datei wollte er bisschen länger als 3 Stunden brauchen, also deutlich schneller im Vergleich.



War aber auch nur 720p


----------



## everydayLIZ (28. Mai 2016)

Ich habe nun mal alle Extra-Häkchen rausgenommen, mit denen die Qualität verbessert werden soll (Maximale Render-Qualität verwenden + Frame-Überblendung verwenden  + Mit maximaler Tiefe rendern) und konnte damit von den besagten 10 Stunden auf 3,5 Stunden Renderzeit runter kommen. Liegt also auch ziemlich viel an Premiere, dass es so ewig dauert.

Hab mir auch mal den Intel Core i7-4790K rausgesucht - meint ihr das wäre eine deutliche Verbesserung zum jetzigen CPU? Dass es sich auch merklich auf solche Programme auswirkt?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. Mai 2016)

Weil deine eine Platte gleichzeitig lesen und schreiben muss. Das kostet massiv Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## everydayLIZ (28. Mai 2016)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Weil deine eine Platte gleichzeitig lesen und schreiben muss. Das kostet massiv Geschwindigkeit.



Stimmt. Also wäre es gut wenn ich die Dateien auf der WD Black habe, rüber auf die WD Green exportiere und im Anschluss einfach rüber auf die Black verschiebe wenn das fertig ist...?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. Mai 2016)

Müsste besser sein. Dann hast du immerhin die volle Üertragungsrate und nichts im 4k-Bereich, weil dauernd Schnipsel von A gelesen und nach B geschrieben werden müssen.


----------



## Gimmick (29. Mai 2016)

everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Ich habe nun mal alle Extra-Häkchen rausgenommen, mit denen die Qualität verbessert werden soll (Maximale Render-Qualität verwenden + Frame-Überblendung verwenden  + Mit maximaler Tiefe rendern) und konnte damit von den besagten 10 Stunden auf 3,5 Stunden Renderzeit runter kommen. Liegt also auch ziemlich viel an Premiere, dass es so ewig dauert.
> 
> Hab mir auch mal den Intel Core i7-4790K rausgesucht - meint ihr das wäre eine deutliche Verbesserung zum jetzigen CPU? Dass es sich auch merklich auf solche Programme auswirkt?



Das liegt dann nicht an Premiere, sondern an deinen Einstellungen 

Frame-Überblendung berechnet Zwischenbilder um bei Verringerung der Ablaufgeschwindigkeit einen flüssigeren Eindruck zu erzeugen. Das bringt außer längerer Rechenzeit bei normaler Geschwindigkeit nichts. 
Und Kodieren dauert immer lange. Der Sprung auf einen 4790k lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Um die Sache zu beschleunigen solltest du dir überlegen welche Qualität die Videos haben müssen. Programme wie Handbrake bieten ja die Möglichkeit bei der Qualität zwischen Ultrafast und Placebo zu wählen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht was Premiere verwendet, aber es gibt dabei deutliche Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede.

Und wie DKK007 schon geschrieben hat könntest du auch per QuickSync oder nVEnc kodieren. Da weiß ich aber nicht ob Premiere das kann - Handbrake kann es. Das geht so ca. 4mal so schnell, sieht aber bei niedrigerer Bitrate auch erheblich schlechter aus als Encoding per CPU. Bei höherer Bitrate ist der Unterschied gering.


----------



## everydayLIZ (29. Mai 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Der Sprung auf einen 4790k lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.



Das ist so der beste den man sich noch so eben leisten könnte - dachte ich zumindest für meinen Sockel. Heißt dann also um wirklich einen Unterschied zu machen bräuchte ich ein neues Motherboard und neue RAM Riegel für eben einen neuen CPU da der dann einen anderen Sockel bräuchte. 1150 ist nicht mehr das neuste, klar...  Einen Tipp?  Vielleicht zumindest welchen Sockeltyp?


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2016)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Weil deine eine Platte gleichzeitig lesen und schreiben muss. Das kostet massiv Geschwindigkeit.



Das ist beim Konvertieren völlig Wumpe. Du kannst das auch auf einem Stick lesen/schreiben. Macht keinen Unterschied.

Welches Container Format nutzt du?
Wenn ich ein Video konvertieren, z.B. ein 90 Minuten Film, dauert das bei mir mit AVI knapp 2 Stunden.
Mit MP4 dauert das rund 70 Minuten und mit MKV ist er in 30 Minuten fertig.


----------



## Gimmick (29. Mai 2016)

everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Das ist so der beste den man sich noch so eben leisten könnte - dachte ich zumindest für meinen Sockel. Heißt dann also um wirklich einen Unterschied zu machen bräuchte ich ein neues Motherboard und neue RAM Riegel für eben einen neuen CPU da der dann einen anderen Sockel bräuchte. 1150 ist nicht mehr das neuste, klar...  Einen Tipp?  Vielleicht zumindest welchen Sockeltyp?



Wenn du das nur hobbymäßig machst passt die Hardware. Mach dir lieber Gedanken darüber welche Art Video du für welchen Zweck bearbeitest. Da kann man bestimmt noch einiges an Zeit rausholen.

Müssen die Filme die höchste Qualität haben? Reicht auch Encoding mit "Fast" statt "Slow"?
Muss an Dateigröße gespart werden wegen eventuellem Upload oder Kopie auf Datenträger, oder kannst du die Bitrate so hochdrehen, dass dir die Qualität von QuickSync/NvEnc reicht?
Irgendwo irgendwelche Effekte an, die man gar nicht braucht?

Solche Sachen eben 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist beim Konvertieren völlig Wumpe. Du  kannst das auch auf einem Stick lesen/schreiben. Macht keinen  Unterschied.
> 
> Welches Container Format nutzt du?
> Wenn ich ein Video konvertieren, z.B. ein 90 Minuten Film, dauert das bei mir mit AVI knapp 2 Stunden.
> Mit MP4 dauert das rund 70 Minuten und mit MKV ist er in 30 Minuten fertig.



Bei mir macht das keinen Unterschied. 
Kann ja auch eigentlich nicht, es ist ja nur der Container. Man kann auch jeder Zeit ohne neu zu kodieren remuxen. Da muss noch irgendwas anderes geändert worden sein. 

Abgesehen davon ist h264 in AVI keine so gute Idee, das wird nicht richtig unterstützt.


----------



## everydayLIZ (29. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist beim Konvertieren völlig Wumpe. Du kannst das auch auf einem Stick lesen/schreiben. Macht keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Welches Container Format nutzt du?
> Wenn ich ein Video konvertieren, z.B. ein 90 Minuten Film, dauert das bei mir mit AVI knapp 2 Stunden.
> Mit MP4 dauert das rund 70 Minuten und mit MKV ist er in 30 Minuten fertig.



Ich versuch es trotzdem mal mit den zwei Platten, schadet ja nicht.
Ich exportiere im H.264 Format. MP4 hab ich als solches nicht zur Auswahl, nur MPEG4 und das als maximal 352x288... MKV ebenfalls nicht. Hab ich irgendeine Voreinstellung verpasst?


----------



## everydayLIZ (29. Mai 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Wenn du das nur hobbymäßig machst passt die Hardware. Mach dir lieber Gedanken darüber welche Art Video du für welchen Zweck bearbeitest. Da kann man bestimmt noch einiges an Zeit rausholen.
> 
> Müssen die Filme die höchste Qualität haben? Reicht auch Encoding mit "Fast" statt "Slow"?
> Muss an Dateigröße gespart werden wegen eventuellem Upload oder Kopie auf Datenträger, oder kannst du die Bitrate so hochdrehen, dass dir die Qualität von QuickSync/NvEnc reicht?
> ...



Ich bearbeite auch Bilder in Lightroom, Photoshop etc, da kanns auch schonmal ruckeln bei großen Bilddateien und das ist auch schon nicht mehr nur hobbymäßig, daher müsste sich daran mal was ändern...
Die Videos sind zurzeit Hobby, ja. 
Trotzdem sind meine Ansprüche so, dass ich die maximale Qualität bei geringen Dateigrößen haben will. Unnötige Effekte vermeide ich, denn wenn man es nicht richtig kann sollte man es besser lassen 
Ohne bombastische Qualität hebt man sich nun mal auch nicht mehr von anderen ab


----------



## Gimmick (29. Mai 2016)

everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Ich versuch es trotzdem mal mit den zwei Platten, schadet ja nicht.
> Ich exportiere im H.264 Format. MP4 hab ich als solches nicht zur Auswahl, nur MPEG4 und das als maximal 352x288... MKV ebenfalls nicht. Hab ich irgendeine Voreinstellung verpasst?



Erstmal:
Container ist das was Infos über die Art der Datei und derren Inhalt enthält und quasi die Endung der Datei angibt: mp4, mkv, avi, mov ....
Der Codec ist das was den Inhalt der Datei erzeugt: h264, h265, MPEG2, MPEG4 ....

Adobe Software bietet meistens nur mp4, AVI und mov an. Das sind so die Standards.
Kann sein, dass das bei der aktuellsten Version anders ist.




everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Ich bearbeite auch Bilder in Lightroom, Photoshop etc, da kanns auch schonmal ruckeln bei großen Bilddateien und das ist auch schon nicht mehr nur hobbymäßig, daher müsste sich daran mal was ändern...



Habe wenig Erfahrung mit Photoshop, aber bei gewissen Größen scheint es aus meiner Sicht immer zu Ruckeln. 
Am besten mal in einem Photoshop-Forum fragen.



> Die Videos sind zurzeit Hobby, ja.
> Trotzdem sind meine Ansprüche so, dass ich die maximale Qualität bei geringen Dateigrößen haben will. Unnötige Effekte vermeide ich, denn wenn man es nicht richtig kann sollte man es besser lassen
> Ohne bombastische Qualität hebt man sich nun mal auch nicht mehr von anderen ab



Es gibt beim Video kodieren im Prinzip drei Faktoren:

- Qualität
- Dateigröße
- Zeit

Mindestens eins davon muss man opfern wenn man bei einem anderen keine Kompromisse eingehen will 

Kleinste Dateigröße bei maximaler Qualität -> in h265 enkodieren, dauert aber eeeewig und kann auch nicht überall abgespielt werden.
Beste Qualität -> große Datei.
Geringste Zeit -> mäßige Qualität bei mäßiger Dateigröße
.
.
.

Und man sieht nicht jeden Unterschied auch wenn das Video objektiv eine schlechtere Qualität hat.

Und um das Optimum zu finden gibt es beim h.264 Encoder viele Stellschrauben, Premiere bietet darauf aber meines Wissens keinen Zugriff. Daher würde ich dir raten mal eine Minute deines Videos in 1080p und 60fps unkomprimiert zu speichern, in Handbrake zu öffnen und mal mit den Reglern zu spielen. 

Edit: Und du solltest mal schauen ob du wiirklich 2-pass Encoding brauchst.

Zum Thema Videobearbeitung und Hardware:

Beim Arbeiten selbst bringen viele Kerne nicht unbedingt was. Beim kodieren kann man aber sagen, dass jeder Kern was bringt. Ein Wechsel auf einen i747xx wird der vermutlich 20-.30% bringen, da keine echten Kerne.

Vergleiche: CPU Benchmarks - Compare Products on AnandTech


----------



## everydayLIZ (29. Mai 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Erstmal:
> Container ist das was Infos über die Art der Datei und derren Inhalt enthält und quasi die Endung der Datei angibt: mp4, mkv, avi, mov ....
> Der Codec ist das was den Inhalt der Datei erzeugt: h264, h265, MPEG2, MPEG4 ....
> 
> ...



Meine Videos kommen als MP4 raus, kann daran aber auch in Premiere nichts verändern auf den ersten Blick. YouTube empfiehlt selbst auch H.264 zum Upload, daher wird das wohl immer abspielbar sein.
Soweit ich weiß hat man bei dem Codec am wenigsten Qualitätsverlust, weshalb es auch empfohlen wird.

Worin unterscheidet es sich denn ob ich 2-Pass anwähle oder nur 1fach? Ich hatte mir mal vor einer Weile alles mögliche rausgesucht an welche Einstellungen man sich halten sollte für ein optimales Ergebnis, nur begründet wurde es nicht...
Das Ding ist auch, dass vor einem Jahr - bei gleichen Einstellungen - das Ganze sehr viel schneller gelaufen ist. Macht es so einen Unterschied ob am Ende 24fps, 50fps oder 60fps rauskommen? Aufgenommen hab ich das letzte in NTSC, da damit 60fps möglich sind. Und konvertiert kam es in PAL wieder raus, hab ich so angewählt damit es abspielbar bleibt in unseren Ländern. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob damit auch die Wirkung der 60fps flöten gegangen sind, weil ich nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zum vorherigen feststellen konnte? Zumindest YouTube sagt an, dass es in 1080p60 abgespielt wird...


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2016)

Du bearbeitest den Film mit Premiere oder du konvertierst nur?
Premiere ist extrem langsam, egal welcher Prozessor. Selbst mit einem 8 Kerner wirst du da mehrere Stunden brauchen.
Wenn du nur konvertierst -- wechsel das Programm.

Ich bin schon lange von Premiere weg, weil das einfach zu langsam ist.


----------



## everydayLIZ (29. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du bearbeitest den Film mit Premiere oder du konvertierst nur?
> Premiere ist extrem langsam, egal welcher Prozessor. Selbst mit einem 8 Kerner wirst du da mehrere Stunden brauchen.
> Wenn du nur konvertierst -- wechsel das Programm.
> 
> Ich bin schon lange von Premiere weg, weil das einfach zu langsam ist.



Nene, ich bearbeite damit auch alles. Finde es viel intuitiver und einfacher als viele andere Programme. Nur zum Konvertieren würde ich das nicht extra nutzen 
Wohin bist du denn gewechselt? Wenn ich einen Mac hätte wäre ich sofort bei Final Cut Pro X!


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Premiere ist extrem langsam, egal welcher Prozessor. Selbst mit einem 8 Kerner wirst du da mehrere Stunden brauchen.



@TE: Wenn es aber wirklich am Adobe liegt, kannst du die Konvertierung ja mal mit Handbrake versuchen.


----------



## everydayLIZ (29. Mai 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> @TE: Wenn es aber wirklich am Adobe liegt, kannst du die Konvertierung ja mal mit Handbrake versuchen.



Wenn ich das Video in Adobe bearbeite, wie soll ich es so wie es dann ist woanders konvertieren? Das Video ist doch dann in diesem Programm fertiggestellt und kann auch nur dort rauskommen?


----------



## Gimmick (29. Mai 2016)

everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Meine Videos kommen als MP4 raus, kann daran aber auch in Premiere nichts verändern auf den ersten Blick. YouTube empfiehlt selbst auch H.264 zum Upload, daher wird das wohl immer abspielbar sein.
> Soweit ich weiß hat man bei dem Codec am wenigsten Qualitätsverlust, weshalb es auch empfohlen wird.
> 
> Worin unterscheidet es sich denn ob ich 2-Pass anwähle oder nur 1fach? Ich hatte mir mal vor einer Weile alles mögliche rausgesucht an welche Einstellungen man sich halten sollte für ein optimales Ergebnis, nur begründet wurde es nicht...
> Das Ding ist auch, dass vor einem Jahr - bei gleichen Einstellungen - das Ganze sehr viel schneller gelaufen ist. Macht es so einen Unterschied ob am Ende 24fps, 50fps oder 60fps rauskommen? Aufgenommen hab ich das letzte in NTSC, da damit 60fps möglich sind. Und konvertiert kam es in PAL wieder raus, hab ich so angewählt damit es abspielbar bleibt in unseren Ländern. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob damit auch die Wirkung der 60fps flöten gegangen sind, weil ich nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zum vorherigen feststellen konnte? Zumindest YouTube sagt an, dass es in 1080p60 abgespielt wird...



Mal was zu PAL, NTSC und dem ganzen Kram:

PAL und NTSC sind Standards aus dem analogen TV und solange du dein Video nicht im analogen TV ausstrahlen willst stehen diese Bezeichnungen nur noch für eine bestimmte Auflösung und Bildrate. Mit anschauen in unseren Landen hat das gar nichts mehr zu tun. Selbst _wenn_ wird das Signal automatisch bei der ausstrahlung ins analoge Kabelnetz entsprechend konvertiert.

Was du willst ist 1080p mit 60fps, unabhängig von irgendwelchen prä-Internet-Zeitalter-Standards, in Premiere sollte es egal sein was du wählst solange du 60fps einstellst.

2-pass führt zu einem etwas besseren Ergebnis bzw. es bietet die Möglichkeit das Video bestmöglich auf eine bestimmte Dateigröße rechnen zu lassen. Aber es ist sehr langsam und wenn ma nicht gerade einen Film genau auf CD-Größe anpassen will lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. 

Ja es macht einen Unterschied ob da 24,50 oder 60fps rauskommen. Das Berechnen dauert länger und Videos gleicher Bitrate aber unterschiedlicher Framerate zeigen ein optisch unterschiedliches Ergebnis. 




everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Nene, ich bearbeite damit auch alles. Finde es viel intuitiver und einfacher als viele andere Programme. Nur zum Konvertieren würde ich das nicht extra nutzen
> Wohin bist du denn gewechselt? Wenn ich einen Mac hätte wäre ich sofort bei Final Cut Pro X!





everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Video in Adobe bearbeite, wie soll ich es so wie es dann ist woanders konvertieren? Das Video ist doch dann in diesem Programm fertiggestellt und kann auch nur dort rauskommen?



Ich habe jetzt seit längerer Zeit wirklich alles Möglich ausprobiert und auch mal ein halbes Jahr lang mit AfterEffects und Premiere gearbeitet.

Meine Erkenntnis war irgendwann: 
Es gibt schneller neue Formate und/oder neue Hardwarefeatures als man sich Adobe Software besorgt, die das auch kann.

Daher bin ich dazu übergegangen meine kurzen Videos unkomprimiert zu exportieren und mit extra Software umzuwandeln. So kann ich auch mal auf die schnelle was mit QuickSync oder Nvenc raushauen ohne groß warten zu müssen. 

Bei langen Filmen ist eventuell unpraktisch, aber die bearbeitet man eigentlich eh Szenenweise und nicht am Stück.


Von daher rate ich dir nochmal dazu einen 1 Minuten langen Schnipsel aus deinem Video unkomprimiert zu speichern und dir damit die Unterschiede der Encodereinstellungen anzusehen. 

Bisher hast du bei 10 Minuten Video und 60fps 3,5h gebraucht. Das sind also 26000 Sekunden für 36000 Bilder, das sind gerademal 1,4 Bilder pro Sekunde. Selbst wenn wir mal 40min für das Berechnen der "Effekte" abziehen sind das gerademal ~3 Bilder pro Sekunde. 
Das lässt sich ausgehend von 3fps verzehnfachen oder für Youtube evtl. verdreißigfachen - je nach Qualitätsanspruch 

testen testen testen!


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2016)

everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Nene, ich bearbeite damit auch alles. Finde es viel intuitiver und einfacher als viele andere Programme. Nur zum Konvertieren würde ich das nicht extra nutzen
> Wohin bist du denn gewechselt? Wenn ich einen Mac hätte wäre ich sofort bei Final Cut Pro X!



Ich nutze Xmedia Record, da ich nur noch konvertiere.
Bearbeiten hab ich mal mit Sony Vegas gemacht, war aber auch für den Eimer.

Du bearbeitest ja nun mal ein Video, das dauert bei Premiere eben. Das ist nun mal so und liegt am Programm. Dagegen kannst du nur mit massig CPU Leistung gegen arbeiten.
Also Dual Sockel System mit zwei Xeons, wenn du es schneller willst.



DKK007 schrieb:


> @TE: Wenn es aber wirklich am Adobe liegt, kannst du die Konvertierung ja mal mit Handbrake versuchen.



Er bearbeitet ja im Programm, dann ist es auch normal, dass Adobe so lange braucht. Ist nun mal so.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Mai 2016)

Nur mal eine Frage - k.A. obs in dem Thread schon mal vorgekommen ist:
Mit WAS konvertierst du denn?
Mit der CPU (laaaaangsam ) oder der Intel-GPU per *Quicksync *(schnell )

Weiß nicht ob Premiere Pro die Intel-GPU zum umwandeln nutzen kann.
Wenn ja dann ist ein Performancesprung um den Faktor 5-10 durchaus realistisch.


----------



## everydayLIZ (1. Juni 2016)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Nur mal eine Frage - k.A. obs in dem Thread schon mal vorgekommen ist:
> Mit WAS konvertierst du denn?
> Mit der CPU (laaaaangsam ) oder der Intel-GPU per *Quicksync *(schnell )
> 
> ...



Lässt sich in Premiere meines Wissens nach überhaupt nicht einstellen, also wohl normal mit der CPU, die ja auch genutzt wird dabei laut Taskmanager!

EDIT: Ich habe ein wenig in Google geschaut nach diesem Intel GPU Dingens und ein Programm gefunden, welches es einstellbar machen lässt in Premiere und siehe da! Hab es nun eingestellt und werde berichten, ob es das nächste Mal schneller ist!!  Danke für den Tipp!!!


----------



## Gimmick (1. Juni 2016)

everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Lässt sich in Premiere meines Wissens nach überhaupt nicht einstellen, also wohl normal mit der CPU, die ja auch genutzt wird dabei laut Taskmanager!
> 
> EDIT: Ich habe ein wenig in Google geschaut nach diesem Intel GPU Dingens und ein Programm gefunden, welches es einstellbar machen lässt in Premiere und siehe da! Hab es nun eingestellt und werde berichten, ob es das nächste Mal schneller ist!!  Danke für den Tipp!!!



Link bitte .


----------



## everydayLIZ (1. Juni 2016)

Ach ja, klar! 
Hier der Link zur Seite wo alles schön erklärt ist - einfach zur Hälfte runter scrollen, da fängt's dann an.
Page 2 for Adobe Premiere CC 2014, CC, CS6, CS5 and CS5.5 Video Cards by David Knarr


----------



## Gimmick (2. Juni 2016)

everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Ach ja, klar!
> Hier der Link zur Seite wo alles schön erklärt ist - einfach zur Hälfte runter scrollen, da fängt's dann an.
> Page 2 for Adobe Premiere CC 2014, CC, CS6, CS5 and CS5.5 Video Cards by David Knarr



Da geht es aber um die Nutzung von CUDA bei nicht freigeschalteten Nvidia Karten. 

Das hat mit dem Kodieren des Videos und QuickSync nichts zu tun.


----------



## everydayLIZ (2. Juni 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Da geht es aber um die Nutzung von CUDA bei nicht freigeschalteten Nvidia Karten.
> 
> Das hat mit dem Kodieren des Videos und QuickSync nichts zu tun.



Meine ist angeblich freigeschaltet, konnte es aber nicht anwählen. Dabei hat das Programm geholfen 
Mit QuickSync sollte es auch nichts zu tun haben... das Ziel ist ja den Krempel schneller zu machen und damit soll das ja erreicht werden.
Nur ob es klappt weiß ich noch nicht und werde es wie gesagt berichten


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Juni 2016)

everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Mit *QuickSync *sollte es auch nichts zu tun haben... das Ziel ist ja den Krempel *schneller *zu machen und damit soll das ja erreicht werden.



Quicksync ist um ein vielfaches schneller als ein Kodieren auf der CPU.
Und ich dachte es geht um eine Geschwindigkeitssteigerung 

Laut kurzer Internet-Recherche soll Magix Video 2016 Quick-Sync unterstützen:
Quicksync und MPEG Export in Magix Video Deluxe 2015 / 2016 | Sowie Stapelverarbeitung - YouTube


----------



## everydayLIZ (2. Juni 2016)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Quicksync ist um ein vielfaches schneller als ein Kodieren auf der CPU.
> Und ich dachte es geht um eine Geschwindigkeitssteigerung
> 
> Laut kurzer Internet-Recherche soll Magix Video 2016 Quick-Sync unterstützen:
> Quicksync und MPEG Export in Magix Video Deluxe 2015 / 2016 | Sowie Stapelverarbeitung - YouTube



Okay dann erklärt vielleicht kurz jemand was das ist und wie es funktioniert? Das was ich gefunden habe hilft mir nicht weiter.


----------



## Gimmick (2. Juni 2016)

everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Meine ist angeblich freigeschaltet, konnte es aber nicht anwählen. Dabei hat das Programm geholfen
> Mit QuickSync sollte es auch nichts zu tun haben... das Ziel ist ja den Krempel schneller zu machen und damit soll das ja erreicht werden.
> Nur ob es klappt weiß ich noch nicht und werde es wie gesagt berichten



Ja für die Berechnung der Effekte bringt das was, das stimmt. 



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Quicksync ist um ein vielfaches schneller als ein Kodieren auf der CPU.
> Und ich dachte es geht um eine Geschwindigkeitssteigerung
> 
> Laut kurzer Internet-Recherche soll Magix Video 2016 Quick-Sync unterstützen:
> Quicksync und MPEG Export in Magix Video Deluxe 2015 / 2016 | Sowie Stapelverarbeitung - YouTube



Ist aber auch wieder ein kostenpflichtiges extra Programm.



everydayLIZ schrieb:


> Okay dann erklärt vielleicht kurz jemand was das ist und wie es funktioniert? Das was ich gefunden habe hilft mir nicht weiter.



Hatte ich ja schon, hier nochmal in kurz:

QuickSync nutzt die integrierte GPU auf dem Prozessor zum Encoden des Videos. Das geht dann sehr schnell, aber die Qualität ist schlechter als bei reiner CPU-Berechnung. Der optische Unterschied wird größer je niedriger die Bitrate ist. 

Premiere unterstützt aber kein QuickSync. Das heisst du müsstest das Video idealer Weise unkomprimiert von Premiere ausgeben lassen (da wird ja nichts komprimiert, das geht dann relativ schnell) und dann in einem extra Programm in H264 codieren. 
Oder ein Schnittprogramm finden, was QuickSync unterstützt und deinen sonstigen Ansprüchen genügt, schau dir das von Eol_Ruin genannte Magix an.

Beispiele für extra Programm wären 

Handbrake (recht übersichtlich)

Hybrid (mehr Optionen, nicht so übersichtlich)
.
.
google: video konverter mit quicksync 


Ob sich das lohnt hängt davon ab was mit den Videos passieren soll. Hab ich schon mehrfach gefragt


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Juni 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Ist aber auch wieder ein kostenpflichtiges extra Programm.



Sorry. Da hab ich was verwechselt 
In einem anderen Thread gabs eine fast gleiche Frage mit MAGIX 

Aber sollte nicht auch Premiere Quick-Sync unterstützen?
Sollte man von einem so weit verbreiteten Programm eigentlich erwarten können.


----------

